# Gilbert Arizona-Frieday October 28th.- Noon to 10 pm.



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

https://foxtobacco.com/foxtoberfest

Cost zero to go sound interesting.

Several manufactures will be there including XIKAR.


----------

